# Opinion of Fortis watches?



## buckallred

Gents:

I am curious what, if anything, you know about these watches. They appear to have some similarities to Sinn watches, as far as the military/pilot theme goes.

Their website was not real informative. Any opinions on these watches would be appreciated.


----------



## cnmark

buckallred said:


> Gents:
> 
> I am curious what, if anything, you know about these watches. They appear to have some similarities to Sinn watches, as far as the military/pilot theme goes.
> 
> Their website was not real informative. Any opinions on these watches would be appreciated.


Well, we just had this, see this thread:
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=45049

Though the original question was about the Fortis Spacematic, the discussion extended into some general aspects of Fortis vs. Sinn. I am biased, as stated before, I'd always take a Fortis over a Sinn. When you look at "tool" watches, then Damasko is also an option.
And yes, the Fortis website is just half as good as it could be, only for the newer models you get detailed information on datasheets, for older watches watches just a larger picture.


----------



## RandM

I own the simplest model, the Flieger with the date. I bought it as a beater after placing a scratch on a more expensive watch at the grocery store with my wife. It is a very nice watch and I would not hesitate to buy another one.


----------



## JohnF

Hi

Agree with RandM: I also have the Fortis pilot's watch, the most basic one of theirs, and have had it since 1995. Wore it constantly between 1995 and 2003, which is when I started collecting watches, and it was a very strong and fine performer. After my daughter borrowed it and played volleyball with the watch on (severely scratching the crystal, breaking the balance wheel staff, and even knocking the case out of round!) I had it repaired and it is a very good performer.

If I didn't have close to 60 watches, I'd probably still be wearing it every day. I often wear it on weekends as my primo beater.

JohnF


----------



## SJACKAL

Volleyball!


----------



## Denslen

I had a white faced flieger that i loved...the lume was not that great (tritium) and it was difficult finding someone to reapply it. I ended up trading it away, but except for the lume, it was very solid.
cheers,
Derek


----------



## SJACKAL

Denslen said:


> I had a white faced flieger that i loved...the lume was not that great (tritium) and it was difficult finding someone to reapply it. I ended up trading it away, but except for the lume, it was very solid.
> cheers,
> Derek


It probably had the Tritium dial.


----------



## Kool Cat

I understand that the Russian astronauts wear them into space, is that correct? Excuse my ignorance please.

Also, was it ever worn on another planet for missions like the Omega Speedmaster, not confined to a pressurised cabin like a space shuttle ?

Can anyone enlighten me please. Thanks.


----------



## cnmark

Kool Cat said:


> I understand that the Russian astronauts wear them into space, is that correct? Excuse my ignorance please.
> 
> Also, was it ever worn on another planet for missions like the Omega Speedmaster, not confined to a pressurised cabin like a space shuttle ?
> 
> Can anyone enlighten me please. Thanks.


The Fortis "Official Cosmonauts" and "B-42 Cosmonauts" series are certified by the Russian space agency for use _inside_ the ISS and _inside_ the transfer vehicles. Though there are rumors that Fortis watches have been used for EVA, this remains unconfirmed. For more details see this thread:
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=24563

Nontheless these are great watches!


----------



## Crusader

cnmark said:


> The Fortis "Official Cosmonauts" and "B-42 Cosmonauts" series are certified by the Russian space agency for use _inside_ the ISS and _inside_ the transfer vehicles. Though there are rumors that Fortis watches have been used for EVA, this remains unconfirmed. For more details see this thread:
> https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=24563
> 
> Nontheless these are great watches!


I am hard pressed to believe that a watch with mineral or sapphire crystal could cope with the extreme temperature changes encountered during EVA.


----------



## buckallred

Crusader said:


> I am hard pressed to believe that a watch with mineral or sapphire crystal could cope with the extreme temperature changes encountered during EVA.


Sorry, but what does "EVA" stand for?

Thanks.


----------



## dirtvictim

had the blue face cosmonaut, nice although the face was tough to read
sometimes.


----------



## lcheetec

buckallred said:


> Sorry, but what does "EVA" stand for?
> 
> Thanks.


Fresh from watching the "From the Earth to the Moon" TV series, I can tell you it is: "Extra Vehicular Activity" or "just taking a walk outside".


----------



## Kool Cat

Crusader said:


> I am hard pressed to believe that a watch with mineral or sapphire crystal could cope with the extreme temperature changes encountered during EVA.


Agree with Martin, as I recall reading another post either in the WUS Omega or NASA and Space Watches, that sapphire crystal tends to shatter and "fragmentise" and hence is probably unsuitable for "moon walk"? and it has been documented that Omega Speedmaster's have failures in space too, as one of the hesalite crystal popped off.

Perhaps that is why those Omega Speedmaster that have hesalite crystal is still the choice for astronauts.

Does anyone have more details or confirmation after this discussion/thread regarding EVA by Fortis, kindly update us please. :thanks


----------



## Maple

I've been eyeing Fortis as well, and I've read all the talk that Fortis has not done EVA (and really, it makes no difference to me). I came across this bit that seems to contradict the running belief that no Fortis has gone EVA.

From the Fortis Website itself (underlining by me):

1994

After endurance tests on the borderline of modern physics, the Yuri Gagarin Russian







State Scientific-Research Test Centre of Cosmonauts Training in Star City choose the FORTIS OFFICIAL COSMONAUTS CHRONOGRAPH to be part of their cosmonauts´ official equipment. The space mission EUROMIR I crew was the first to which the FORTIS Official Cosmonauts Chronograph Sets were presented. During the Soyus TM19 mission which took place to prepare the docking manoeuvre STS 71between the American Spaceshuttle Atlantis and MIR station, the FORTIS automatic chronographs improved their reliability during several extra vehicular activities in open space.

Link: http://www.fortis-watch.com/en/history/frameset.html



Either way, I really like the B42 series.


----------



## SJACKAL

The Fortis is not approved for EVA. Rumours had been cleared for sometime since.

Check out this thread, scroll to the post by member 'TheClockIsRunning' (currently the last post for this thread)

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=32110

And this post at Timezone:

http://forums.timezone.com/index.php?t=tree&goto=2333876&rid=0


----------



## Maple

I caught that, including the original discussion in the NASA/Space forum recently. I was only indicating that while it appears that Fortis is not authorized for EVA today, the history section of the Fortis website at least implies that one or more went EVA 13 years ago. Then again, it could be a misrepresentation.

Again, it makes no difference to me. I WON'T be going EVA.;-)


----------



## Crusader

Here is a link to the (somewhat grueling) test program that EVA watches for NASA had to complete: http://www.clubspeedmaster.com/space/tests.htm


----------



## Kool Cat

Thanks Martin, the link that you have provided is an interesting read, :-!


----------



## inners0ul

Kool Cat said:


> Agree with Martin, as I recall reading another post either in the WUS Omega or NASA and Space Watches, that sapphire crystal tends to shatter and "fragmentise" and hence is probably unsuitable for "moon walk"? and it has been documented that Omega Speedmaster's have failures in space too, as one of the hesalite crystal popped off.
> 
> Perhaps that is why those Omega Speedmaster that have hesalite crystal is still the choice for astronauts.
> 
> Does anyone have more details or confirmation after this discussion/thread regarding EVA by Fortis, kindly update us please. :thanks


I'd rather believe in ISO test results than what NASA has to say about anything. They should just concentrate on a real mission to the moon instead of staging it.


----------



## a90b3

Just pulled the trigger on a b-42 marinemaster-- love the design/clarity/readability of the dial (although some would say it's a little too busy), can't wait 'til monday. 

And, like sinn i like it being a brand that's 'under the radar'. Not too popular or flashy, but it certainly has history, proven quality and great design. Not too fond of the more commercial and overrated brands-- though i do have some of them also.

The 'space' connection is also a plus for me.


----------



## por44

I have owned 2; a Flieger and a B-42 both gave outstanding service. They do have that some of that German watch look. The resale value is quite good as long as you purchase new with a 25% off list discount.


----------



## p3l3r

i love mine...
great build. value for money.
just like sinn.

get it if u like it.


----------



## cnmark

por44 said:


> They do have that some of that German watch look.


 No wonder, because Fortis (though being a Swiss brand) is owned by a German designer since many years now.


----------



## ja1911

inners0ul said:


> I'd rather believe in ISO test results than what NASA has to say about anything. They should just concentrate on a real mission to the moon instead of staging it.


:roll:


----------



## whifferdill

Bit late diving in here - but a little like like John. F with his flieger, I wore a Fortis Pilot pro day / date constantly between late 2001 and late 2006, when I really took an interest in watches in general. I continue to wear it regularly now. It's been a superb performer and has taken all manner of abuse. The dial is one of the best I have had for readability and the AR coating on the crystal is the best I've seen, full stop ( Breitling, Sinn, Glycine ).

Fortis make great watches IMO, especially the simpler models. I never have any qualms recommending them.


----------



## funkycatspangky

I have been looking at the Fortis b-42 marinemaster (non chrono) and the Sinn 856 and cannot decide between the two. they are both good

now I am looking at the Submariner Ceramic 2009 and cannot decide between the three.

:think:


----------



## Supe

inners0ul said:


> I'd rather believe in ISO test results than what NASA has to say about anything. They should just concentrate on a real mission to the moon instead of staging it.


Koo Koo! You are on the wrong forum. This is a forum for those interested in watches. It is not a site to perpetuate conspiracy theories on moon missions, crop circles, FEMA and lizard men.


----------



## jpilot

I had a Flieger GMT for a few years and loved it. High quality and smooth movement. I traded it away because it just did not get enough wrist time, but can recommend the brand for sure.


----------

